# Laying out a Big Star



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

So my uncle is a huge Dallas Cowboys fan. So big of a fan that one of his daughters is named Dallas and the other Landrey after Tom Landrey. My dad asked me today if I could make a Dallas Cowboys star thats about 3' by 3' out of wood and have a mirror put in it. My dad does metal work so he is going to had some ornamental iron to it. My problam is drawing a Cowboys star that large. How would you guys go about drawing this. I don't know if i can draw a perfect star like that that's small must less that large because all of its sides are perfect. If anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

You only need to measure and draw one arm of the star (triangle) on say 1/8 inch hardboard, or posterboard, then just cut it out and trace around a pentagon. Or draw two triangles butted togetherto form one arm. The shorter triangle fits into the pentagon and touches a point in the exact center of the pentagon. It doesn't matter where you start. Once you have outlined one arm with the two triangles, the rest fall into place.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I draw the circle to the correct size, then I make a mark at 12:00. Using a ruler, I estimate 1/5 of the way around and make a mark and measure. I transfer that measurement 4 more times around the circle. The last mark should land back at 12:00. If it's short or long, adjust your measurement accordingly until you get five equal segments. Once you've got the marks, just connect the dots to make the star. If you have a divider, it's easier to step it off.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

These might help:
Laying out a 5 pointed star with a protractor

Laying out a 5 pointed star without a protractor


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Animated version with compass and straightedge (second picture the from top)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compass_and_straightedge_constructions


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like a cool project for a Cowboys fan. I look forward to seeing it finished.

I would use the same method as used for the tumbling block cutting boards. Set your fence at 30º and make diamonds… only bigger. I am using this method for a star design in cedar for the ceiling in my hot tub room addition.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of the good tips. If I ever get caught up on my wifes list of things that she wants built then I am going to try the star and will post it.


----------

